# Allow me to X-Plane



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is Fantastic Plastic's 1/72 BAE Harrier II, a 1980 concept for a supersonic Harrier replacement.

I used decals from an Airfix Harrier kit to put it in the markings of a Harrier stationed in Kandahar, Afghanistan in 2006.


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Very Cool!! Nice build .. John


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

From the pics the weathering looks spot on!! Another beautiful build John.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

very cool.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Great job, John! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Great build, John! 

It was supposed to replace the Harrier? Was it supposed to hover as well?

Sean


----------



## mach7 (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice build on a true X plane!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

SJF said:


> Great build, John!
> 
> It was supposed to replace the Harrier? Was it supposed to hover as well?
> 
> Sean


Apparently!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, it was wheelchair accessible, and could be flown by a guy wearing a red visor.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

^^Spit Take!!!^^


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Looks great as it is...But I'd love to see an black version.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Xenodyssey said:


> Looks great as it is...But I'd love to see an black version.


All ya gotta do is buy one and build it!


----------



## Disco58 (Apr 10, 2011)

It looks punny....:lol::jest: Backwards wings, a seat that swivels 180 and a reverse thrust engine, for a quick retreat?


----------

